
The New Science of Sentencing: Basing criminal sentences on risk assessment - ryan_j_naughton
https://www.themarshallproject.org/2015/08/04/the-new-science-of-sentencing
======
datashovel
I am having a hard time seeing how this will end well without full
transparency. That means open source, open data, pretty much open everything.
I think it can be accomplished without necessarily breaching privacy of those
who are "data points" within the data set.

EDIT: Although I am having trouble figuring out how to reconcile the in-depth
research that would need to be done on a case-by-case basis, with the privacy
concerns, to ensure the system is audited properly.

